# Custom Built Free Fishing Rod Giveaway - Sign Up!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com

*Custom Built Free Fishing Rod Giveaway*

A great giveaway is ready to go gang. It's giveaways like this that remind you how great this community is. _Browndog_ and _waterwolf_ from here at Nodak Outdoors used to be in the rod business. They've learned a lot from everyone here on the forum and wanted to give back...in a custom rod!

*Fishing Rod Specs:*

--St. Criox blank
--med/light action
--6 foot 2 inches in length
--Metalic blue and gold in color

I'd like to thank BROWNDOG and waterwolf for this generous offer, very cool guys. There is also a how-to article on building custom rods that will be part of the May Edition here at Nodak Outdoors.

We'll treat this like every other giveaway. We'll run it until May 5th where 10 finalists will be chosen, and the NASDAQ closing on May 6th will decide the winner.

THEY WILL THEN CUSTOM ENGRAVE YOUR NAME INTO THE ROD AND SHIP IT TO YOUR DOOR!

To get entered into this contest, we'll have a little fun. This is a picture of waterwolf (on left) and BROWNDOG (on right) from this past weekend out crappie fishing. When the pic was taken, BROWNDOG just hooked into a crappie, and, well, the look on his face is priceless.










*So to enter, simply replace the question mark with what's on his mind. We will choose 5 favorite's as finalists, the other 5 will be chosen at random (supporting members getting double points). Again the winner will be chosen on May 6th.*

Once again, I'd like to say thanks and to everyone else....good luck!


----------



## gandergrinder

You guys are awesome. Thank you very much. I got a sneak preview of the how to article and it is top notch. :beer:

Browndog "How much did we put on that first fish?"


----------



## huntin1

THANKS Chris, Waterwolf and Browndog for another great giveaway.

Here's my thoughts on Browndog's thoughts:

with a decidedly condescending voice, "I hooked one, so where's your's?"

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## jhegg

He's obviously thinking "Oh no, did I take my wife's keys too?"

Thanks for giving something back!


----------



## dogdigger

"he's got purdy lips" 

mark


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I hope it is not another bullhead!


----------



## zogman

"It's Walter, I finally hooked Walter"


----------



## Burly1

"I think I got one! Now maybe I can stop holding my mouth like this."
Thanks guys, Burl


----------



## Shooter

Browndog's thinkin' "easy as pickin' up women at the bar"

Thanks guys!!


----------



## fox412

Thanks guys.

Oh my god waterfowl the Amodium AD hasn't kicked in yet we gotta get back to shore.


----------



## g/o

fuuudge


----------



## holmsvc

Thanks for the offer guys...the rod sounds great!

CAPTION: Is this one of those "Magic Eye" camo patterns???...OH LOOK A SAILBOAT!!!


----------



## farmerj

"It's the Coat man, its in the coat...."


----------



## gman

Great picture and the look goes like this:\\

" Was the $100 bucks or $200 for the first fish Mr. worried about getting on the picture??

gman


----------



## Madison

Thanks for the chance at one of your rods!!

Browndog thinking "hmmmmm. can I get a another pinch of snuff??"


----------



## Flick

Browndog- "I farted, it was a gambler......and I think I lost"


----------



## Wood Duck

Thanks guys!

" You'd be catchin a few more fish if you kept your worms warm like I do!"


----------



## Snake

Browndog says, " Hey Waterwolf, pass me the Doritos. I got the munchies! "


----------



## NDJ

"do I dare tell him the thong goes on the inside?"


----------



## djleye

"Lookin' good in those bibs big boy"!!!!


----------



## buckseye

He's thinkin..."Poser"

Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## Ducky_Hunter

Hey that is a great give away Thanks alot and keep your jigs on the bottom and your crank baits in the strike zone.


----------



## Springer

"I wonder if he can swim with those waders on, maybe I'll give him a little nudge when he bends over the edge of the boat to look at my big catch."


----------



## BigDaddy

Browndog: "I a'lookin and I a'likin!"


----------



## R y a n

"Ohh! I hope he didn't smell that! Whew! Last night's chili was more potent than I thought!"

Benelli


----------



## mnboy

"That's gonna cost you one beer" :beer:


----------



## bioman

"I just got lucky... hmmmm, I wonder if he feels like getting lucky."

Or

"I wonder what he is wearing under those pretty coveralls"


----------



## fishhook

"I wonder how funny it would be to see this guy do the truffle shuffle"


----------



## 870 XPRS

"I admit, I thought I had a case of the Mudd Butt too after that last fart, but look at your face as you feel that surprise running down your leg!!"


----------



## WARDEN247

Thanks guys for the giveaway and support.

Caption: Can I get a Whoof Whoof!!


----------



## MSG Rude

In the voice of BillyBob Thorton from the movie 'Slingblade':

"ummm hmmm...taters....I likes taters....taters and mustard...ummm hmmm..."

Thanks for the chance guys.

Could use it though. This is one of those 'No ****' stories:

Kids tipped their bikes over which tipped the 20lb propane tank over and it rolled and hit an "I" beam I had leaning agaist the wall (ya I know, stupid place to put it) and it caught 4 rods I had on the wall in rod holders as it slid down the wall (thought they were safe hanging on the wall) and broke all four of them in half! Sucks to be me sometimes. I do have the parts to make more ice fishing poles for the kids now.


----------



## woodpecker

Thanks for the chance to win

He's thinking: I'm dressed in my finest duds
I got a fish on the line
My dates in waders
It doesn't get any better than this


----------



## gandergrinder

Looks like its trial by fire around here. :sniper:


----------



## Dan Bueide

Browndog:

Tank full of gas - $50
2 scoops of minnows - $7
A 12 of ******* and some munchies - $25

Outfishing my best pard' Waterwolf 9 (oh- make that 10) to 3 AND watching him tool around the lake all day with *** wipe hanging out of his waders - Priceless!

Thanks guys - neat offer.


----------



## JuvyPimp

hes mumbling under his breath "you see that camera guys flys down, must be from MN." :rollin:

just kidding MN guys :beer:


----------



## Drew W

That fish just spit out a $50 lure!! :toofunny:


----------



## GooseBuster3

"Ive never seen all $hit as stupid as you.......... you must have manure for brains."
Thanks for the offer!


----------



## spoiler92

"You got that expensive rod and who is catching all the fish"

Thanks for entering me and for the sponsorship

Spoiler92
Darrin


----------



## Shu

Thanks for the giveaway guys! Thanks for supporting the site.

"Waterwolf, you'd better put down that rod and take notes 'cuz class is in session!"

Or

"Wingman by night, netman by day...I love you man!"


----------



## mallardhunter

Thanks guys for the offer. Now for what he is thinking, he is thinking: Why is the fish we are catching the same size as our minnows?


----------



## bison1

Chris Hustad said:


> *Custom Built Free Fishing Rod Giveaway*
> 
> A great giveaway is ready to go gang. It's giveaways like this that remind you how great this community is. _Browndog_ and _waterwolf_ from here at Nodak Outdoors used to be in the rod business. They've learned a lot from everyone here on the forum and wanted to give back...in a custom rod!
> 
> *Fishing Rod Specs:*
> 
> --St. Criox blank
> --med/light action
> --6 foot 2 inches in length
> --Metalic blue and gold in color
> 
> I'd like to thank BROWNDOG and waterwolf for this generous offer, very cool guys. There is also a how-to article on building custom rods that will be part of the May Edition here at Nodak Outdoors.
> 
> We'll treat this like every other giveaway. We'll run it until May 5th where 10 finalists will be chosen, and the NASDAQ closing on May 6th will decide the winner.
> 
> THEY WILL THEN CUSTOM ENGRAVE YOUR NAME INTO THE ROD AND SHIP IT TO YOUR DOOR!
> 
> To get entered into this contest, we'll have a little fun. This is a picture of waterwolf (on left) and BROWNDOG (on right) from this past weekend out crappie fishing. When the pic was taken, BROWNDOG just hooked into a crappie, and, well, the look on his face is priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So to enter, simply replace the question mark with what's on his mind. We will choose 5 favorite's as finalists, the other 5 will be chosen at random (supporting members getting double points). Again the winner will be chosen on May 6th.*
> 
> Once again, I'd like to say thanks and to everyone else....good luck!





> This may be pushing limits but I couldn't resist, "I got a bad case of the crappies"


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

Thanks guys, would like to try out one of your custom rods. I do more walleye fishing than anything.

Hmm...Hard to say what BROWNDOG is thinking, "Look what I got on my line, oh theres the camera, am I late for the smile...let me get my fish in first! 8)

Adam Toboyek


----------



## Chris Schulz

"I wish i was hunting" thanks for the chance guys!


----------



## DuckBuster

Thanks for the opportunity guys! :beer:

"As much as I don't want to say this, we have to leave.... I just sharted myself."


----------



## Walleye Wizard

"That is a naked lady, wow there is 2 of 'em, and if i don't blink they dance"


----------



## KEN W

Sign me up....thanks


----------



## Eric Hustad

Thanks guys.

"One little nudge and he's swimming"


----------



## boozer

Thanks for the fishing rod give away!!

Hey buddy, did you remember to put the plug in the boat???


----------



## Choclab

"THEY CALL ME TATER SALAD"


----------



## goose killer

Thanks guys. 

Browndog "And how many fish did I catch?.


----------



## duketter

Thanks guys!

"Are my shorts suppose to be lumpy?"


----------



## bgoldhunter

Thanks guys, I need some new fishing stuff!

"I like the looks of that rod!"


----------



## Deermeister

"Co-penhaaagen, makes me feel so goo-ood!!!!
Co-penhaaa...haaa...haaagen, woah, I think I'm gonna puke! *Note to self, don't try to chew a full tin at once!*"


----------



## gooseman15

this is clearly what brown dog is thinking
"I wish this fish would cooperate becase i really have to pee!!"

Gosseman15


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

See, my rod is great it hooks fish on my own!!

Thanks for a chance on awesome rod guys.


----------



## goose_killer90

"whats up now?!?!?!?!?!" thanks guys


----------



## wtrfwlr

"My rods bigger than your rod"


----------



## bubolc

"I'm not going to tell him til we get to the truck that a bird just crapped all over his back and he must have been HUGE!"

Thank Guys!


----------



## quackattack

Thanks for the chance guys,
Browndog's thinking: " Look, over there, its the Hooter's Girls!!!"


----------



## Maverick

Thanks guys!!! Wicked cool of ya!!!

Waterwolf is thinking...." Damn, I forgot some TP"
and Reddog is thinking.." I got some but I'm going to make him use his sock"
:beer:

* I would like to hear what they are really saying!!!*


----------



## Schming21

Thanks for the chance!!

I'm sure he's thinking...."Are you sure your rod's supposed to bend like that??"


----------



## Fallguy

"Should I tell him that I locked his keys in his truck, or should I wait until we have enjoyed the day?"


----------



## nickle ditch

Damn, my thong's chaffing!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

"You ever take this boat off some sweet jumps?"

Thanks guys.


----------



## stolenbase

I wonder if he knows im using his $20.00 lure yet...


----------



## fishingdude

To get entered into this contest, we'll have a little fun. This is a picture of waterwolf (on left) and BROWNDOG (on right) from this past weekend out crappie fishing. When the pic was taken, BROWNDOG just hooked into a crappie, and, well, the look on his face is priceless.

Browndog is thinking: My fish is bigger than his, Thank God I didn't bet him his wife!


----------



## Str8Shooter

Browndog is thinking "Somethin smells fishy"

Thanks guys!


----------



## sleeplessnights3

"I wonder if he will notice that I just sneezed of big ol booger on the back of his coat???" always could use a new fishin rod


----------



## upland420

"....is that an OFFICIAL Snoopy rod??"

Thanks fellas!


----------



## surperdood

"OOO.... nice butt"


----------



## yellowdog

"Are they going to believe I just hooked into a fish with my back to the water"


----------



## Draker16

I think he's saying, "Look at the butt on that guy, he must workout"


----------



## Click9

"......should I tell him about the booger stuck to his cheek?"

Thanks for the chance guys!


----------



## Cinder

What now?


----------



## oatsboy

thanks nodak,browndog, and waterwolf for a chance at another giveaway.
caption:
great! now he wears a full body condom,after our last crappie trip, we both swore off drinking and ill be stuck with this screenname forever!


----------



## range 2

Thanks for the chance to win.

" I catch more fish then this guy and I get more ladies, and he still has to step in front of me when ever the camera comes out."


----------



## SnakeyJake1

Thanks for the opportunity guys! Great Prize!!

Caption:
"Oh great a darn Crappie! There's gotta be some carp somewhere in this lake!"


----------



## Troller1

Thanks for the chance at the rod!

" And you didn't beleive my Flying Lure would work!"


----------



## muskat

"Yup, see; its all in the wrists..............I knew all that practice in the shower would pay off"

Thanks for the offer guys


----------



## purepower

that looks awsome.......would look even better with a nice big walleye on it......toss me in plz


----------



## jp

THANKS Chris, Waterwolf and Browndog for another great giveaway.

"Wow, with a rod like that one I would have fishing jumping into the boat....." 8)


----------



## Vandy

"I caught you a delicious bass"

Thanks for the chance at another great product!!


----------



## J.D.

Thanks for the chance guys!

"Those laxitives I slipped into his coffee should be kicking in any minute now......."


----------



## cootkiller

Nothing in the world like free hunting and fishing stuff, thanx guys.

Browndog--"MMMMMMM Crappie Cong, the only thing to do is to fall back with superior firepower and superior intelligence,............(moments after setting the hook)........and that's all she wrote.

cootkiller


----------



## Chinstrap destroyer

Hey Chris, thanks for the great site

I wonder how much time will pass till he notices that crappie I put down his bibs?


----------



## TANATA

"Fishin is slow........... I wonder how many girls are at the access ramp...???"


----------



## jamartinmg2

Thanks for the great opportunity!! :beer:


----------



## SODSUCKER

Thanks Chris, Waterwolf and Browndog.

"Uffda that was nasty!! I hope that I didn't ruin my camo underware!!"

Put SODSUCKER on my new rod. Please.


----------



## ADREF

thanks for another great giveaway, you fella's rock!!!
"who cares if he caught a fish on the first cast, my new rod still looks better and to me, it's all about looking good!"


----------



## tumblebuck

Thanks guys!

Sign me up, please.


----------



## cdoyle

" No Browndog those wadders don't make your *** look big. Your *** does that all by itself."

Thanks guy good fishin.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Wrangler

"Guess what lure I'm usin'"


----------



## Ithaca1

Please sign me up.

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## north14

Thanks for the opportunity!

Man, he'd sure look good in a hot pink thong!


----------



## northdakotakid

"Nice pants Sally, it's not even cold out yet."

Thanks Guys and Keep the Advertisers Coming!!!


----------



## northdakotakid

"oooooo.....I think that was a little more than a fart.'


----------



## PJ

"Was that him or the fish?"

:lol:


----------



## Ref

"I bet he doesn't know that I spit in his waders"


----------



## win4win

Mmmm....this Powerbait doesn't taste half bad! :lol:


----------



## leadshot

Thanks for the chance guys. All the good coments were already taken so I'll just stick with this one

Browndog is thinking **** BITE ME ****


----------



## woodie1

"are you sure that was Skoal?" uke:

Thanks guys


----------



## finnagan

Custom Built Free Fishing Rod Giveaway

Well from the picture it definately appears that BROWNDOG is behind Waterwolf. From his expression it appears that Waterwolf 'passed gas' so I imagine BROWNDOG saying something like:

"Dammmmm WW!! That was the nastiest fart I've EVER heard!! But keep em coming cause my crappie are lovin it."


----------



## ViperTwo

Now, this is a creative way to run a contest.  Good job!

"That's right, I'm good! - Don't laugh out loud, don't laugh out loud..."


----------



## always_outdoors

"Is that the new Sponge Bob Squarepants rod and reel combination?"


----------



## Wifey2Finn

"Heh, Heh...While he ain't payin' attention, I'll just catch me another one!"

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Hunterda

"He got a new rod and reel for his wife 
...wish I could get a deal like that!"

Thanks for the chance to win what looks like a great rod!


----------



## DUtyler

Thanks browndog and waterfowl.

"That coat makes me think that i should go snowgoosing one more time with Hustad cause i got all summer to catch crappies"


----------



## swift

caption should read... "I wish Hustad was with us then we would have some fish in the livewell"

A little sucking up never hurts.


----------



## WARDEN247

Git er' done Brown Doggie!!


----------



## griffman

Thanks Guys!!

How bout this:

Browndog: "This photo will be all about ME, the TRUE fisherman! He's lucky I pitied him enough to be in the photo."


----------



## gandergrinder

Well guys here are the finalists. The first 5 were picked by waterwolf and browndog as their favorites and the other 5 were picked using the random number generator.

The closing of the NASDAQ on May 6th with decide the winner. Good luck and I'd like to say thanks to waterwolf and browndog for their article this month as well as a great rod give away.

If you are chosen please PM waterwolf with your address.

0 Flick
1 Dan Bueide
2 Shu
3 Maverick
4 northdakotakid
5 Burly1
6 Click9
7 muskat
8 swift
9 Ron Gilmore

Good luck guys this is a great rod.


----------

